# Full livery required. Aberdeen



## Jannel (4 April 2014)

Hi
Im looking to move up to Aberdeen (Based Banchory Devenick) and looking for full liveries for one (maybe 2 horses).  Must have all weather or pref indoor school.  Does anyone know of any that are good? Or maybe riding schools (in England they offer liveries sometimes)
Thanks for your help


----------



## TequilaMist (4 April 2014)

Depends how much you want to pay and how far you want to travel to horse. If its got an indoor then tend to be a bit more expensive obviously.
The one with indoor schools that are nearer south side are Oldfold(Aberdeen Riding Club)its a riding school,Tillyoch Equestrian, Graeme Scotts at Millbuie,Sunnyside in Cults are some I can think of. 
There are others with outdoor schools but tbh not sure of suface or names others may  know.


----------



## Jannel (4 April 2014)

TequilaMist said:



			Depends how much you want to pay and how far you want to travel to horse. If its got an indoor then tend to be a bit more expensive obviously.
The one with indoor schools that are nearer south side are Oldfold(Aberdeen Riding Club)its a riding school,Tillyoch Equestrian, Graeme Scotts at Millbuie,Sunnyside in Cults are some I can think of. 
There are others with outdoor schools but tbh not sure of suface or names others may  know.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for coming back to me. Aberdeen riding club sounds promising 
thanks
jan


----------



## spookypony (4 April 2014)

Milltimber?


----------



## Jannel (4 April 2014)

spookypony said:



			Milltimber?
		
Click to expand...


Miltimber- I heard that it was not a full livery, just DIY. If that's not correct, it would geographically be great!


----------



## spookypony (5 April 2014)

Ah, I'm not sure. All I know is they've got an indoor school!


----------



## khalswitz (5 April 2014)

Jannel said:



			Miltimber- I heard that it was not a full livery, just DIY. If that's not correct, it would geographically be great!
		
Click to expand...

It's DIY only. That's where we are


----------



## Jannel (19 January 2015)

Hi
Im looking again due to house move! Do you have contact details for Graeme Scotts at Millbuie and Sunnyside in Cults please?


----------

